# 21 Mayıs 1947'de doğdum



## Şafak

Merhaba herkese,

How would you read the following date of birth?

"*Biliyorsunuz ben, 21 Mayıs 1947'de doğdum*"

How would you pronounce the whole thing in real life?

With kind regards,
JW


----------



## spiraxo

If I understood correctly, this is what you are looking for:
... yirmibir Mayıs bindokuzyüzkırkyedide ...


----------



## Şafak

Evet, that’s exactly what I’ve been looking for! Thanks


----------



## alibey71

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Merhaba herkese,
> 
> How would you read the following date of birth?
> 
> "*Biliyorsunuz ben, 21 Mayıs 1947'de doğdum*"
> 
> How would you pronounce the whole thing in real life?
> 
> With kind regards,
> JW


Besides, there should not be a comma in this sentence.


----------



## Şafak

In the original there isn’t.


----------



## alibey71

Jennifer Weiss said:


> In the original there isn’t.


The original sentence is wrong then.


----------



## Şafak

alibey71 said:


> The original sentence is wrong then.


It might be. I do not see any good reason to place a comma there*. I do not really care about punctuation, though. But thank you anyway.

By the way, if you are interested, I believe you might find a book adlı "*Bir Ömür Nasıl Yaşanır?*" on the Internet to check the very first page of the first chapter to see the sentence again.

P.S In fact, Turkish punctuation makes no sense whatsoever to me. That's why I do not even bother.


----------



## alibey71

Jennifer Weiss said:


> It might be. I do not see any good reason to place a comma there*. I do not really care about punctuation, though. But thank you anyway.
> 
> By the way, if you are interested, I believe you might find a book adlı "*Bir Ömür Nasıl Yaşanır?*" on the Internet to check very first page of the first chapter to see the sentence again.
> 
> P.S In fact, Turkish punctuation makes no sense whatsoever to me. That's why I do not even bother.


 I understand you very well, because English punctuation makes no sense whatsoever to me.


----------

